# mortgage



## jonesvm (May 5, 2010)

As a UK citizen looking to buy a house in the US, how big a deposit do I have to put down? I hear conflicting views - also, that it is less strict than it used to be, but you have to shop around.


----------



## BritishGav (Jan 26, 2010)

From what I've read until you have a credit history you need a huge deposit. Or alternatively I guess you could fund the purchase from the UK, I had a friend with a place in Florida and I 'think' that's how he went about it.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Less strict? Just the opposite since the banking/finance crisis. Your downpayment depends on the lender. Count on at least 20% and more with no credit/employment history.


----------



## Lemontree1 (Dec 4, 2010)

jonesvm said:


> As a UK citizen looking to buy a house in the US, how big a deposit do I have to put down? I hear conflicting views - also, that it is less strict than it used to be, but you have to shop around.


I've just been asking similar questions about getting a mortgage. I see your post was in May, so how did you get on? Were you living in the US or buying overseas as a UK resident?


----------

